# New member from Kent starting IVF



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to this site so at the moment looking around and finding it all a bit confusing.

We are due to start our IVF cycle very shortly and would like to speak to others for support and advice.

Look forward to chatting to you all.

Mrs Bond


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi mrs Bond welcome to FF
Good luck with your IVF, one of the mods will be along soon to give you some helpful links around the site
The chatroom is a good place to go for advice and chats with people going through the same as yourself.
All the best
Love Danni x x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Whereabouts are you having your treatment?  There are clinic boards on here where you can meet other people from the same clinic.  I can thoroughly recommend the Chaucer board (if that's where you're having treatment)  The girls are wonderful 

Good luck
xx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Mrs Bond 

Welcome to the site - I'm sure you will find it invaluable - for advice and support.  

I've just gone through my first IVF and found the ff friends were a great help putting my mind at rest about niggling queries etc and when I was generally just going out of my mind  

Hope it all goes well - if you want to chat or if I can be of any help just give me a shout - I will try my best.

Sending you lots of  

DeeDee


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Mrs Bond! 

Welcome to FF!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment!

Sorry to hear that you have found the website confusing, one of the downsides of having so many active members and a wealth of information. Take your time, some people stick to the section that relates to their problem/treatment, others spend most of their life on here reading everything! Get as involved as you like. It really is a great site and I have found it invaluable through my journey. I will warn you though, it can get addictive!

We do have a "what every new member needs to know" thread CLICK HERE which will help you with the navigation of the site as well as some of the frequently used abreviations. We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*) where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Here are a few other links that you might find useful.

For A rough guide to IVF - CLICK HERE

IVF General CLICK HERE

During your actual treatment you might find it useful to chat to others also undergoing treatment at the same time. Here is the link for Cycle buddies -CLICK HERE

And to help you cope with the dreaded 2 week wait - CLICK HERE

We also have areas for specific medical conditions that cause or are a contributary factor to infertility, let us know if we can point you in the direction of anything.

For a bit of fun and to keep your mind off treatment there is always the the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area CLICK HERE

There are also Location boards. You can find other people in your area (or even using your same clinic) and occasionally these groups have meet ups. Here is the link for Kent - CLICK HERE.

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and  if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your treatment. I hope the pee stick gives you great news!

Sue


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I am starting my first cycle of IVF/ICSI at the end of Jan at Kings ACU - would like to chat to others who are in a similar position for support and friendship.


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you girls for your warm welcome.

We are having ICSI at Kings ACU and are due to start treatment at the end of Jan.  I am starting to feel very nervous although excited as this is our first time.

Would love to hear any advice you have.

Have a nice weekend and good luck to all of you.

Mrs Bond xxx


----------



## future (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi 

Just been reading your posting. I too am new but to this site. I have had one ICSI in Nov/Dec so any questions you have fire away. May not be able to answer them all as you seem to find out more as you go along - but I think what I have learned is that its good to talk to people in the same type of situation. We are starting our 2nd ICSI in Feb so you will be before me. Good luck - keep posting your progress!

E x


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Future

Thanks for your message.

Whereabouts did you have your ICSI done and how did you find it?

Mrs Bond


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

hi there 
im new ish 2 
thought id say  hi  n welcome  

started my first cycle of IVF/ICSI last weds 
so very new 2 it all 
feelin ok so far  

lots of love n   ur way 
lisa xxx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi lisa

Thanks for your message and glad to hear that you are feeling ok so far.

I am due to start our 1st IVF/ICSI at the end of the month the burselin injections.

Where are you having your treatment?

Mrs Bond


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FF.

Good luck with your upcoming IVF    

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello IVF Twin Mummy

Thanks for your warm welcome and congratulations on your lovely twins.

How did you find the whole IVF process?

Mrs Bond

xxx


----------



## future (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Mrs Bond

Sorry I havnt replied before now been sooo busy at work! How are you feeling with you IVF approaching? What date do you have to start? Do you have to wait for your period on your protocol? I am going to Jessops in Sheffield - to answer your question re 'how did I find IVF/ICSI. Totally different experience to what I expected! The medical side was a breeze! It was the emotional side that I wasnt prepared for! Stupidly I know. I think it was worse the first time as I really had no idea what to expect and what it would do psychologically each time I had to ring up for varying results. I feel a lot better going into this one as I will know what to expect. The trick is I think is to ask as many questions as you feel you need, ask people on this site even if it seems a silly question. It wont be! Let me know your progress - even if you just want to have a moan!

Future xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Bond (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi future

Thanx for your message.  I start the end of the week and feeling very scared at the moment but I know we will be fine.  I think like you say its the not knowing what to expect, what to feel like etc.

Wishing you lots of good luck on your next cycle.

Mrs Bond

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

